# DT is getting divorced



## DeathTouch

Well, it looks like the wife and I talked about it tonight and both of us are getting divorced. My Halloween haunt is of course done, which really sucks because I worked so hard to do it. Plus the TV show I might have been on. I just wanted to say it has been a pleasure getting to chat with you guys, but it looks like I will have to haunt another yard. Maybe I will get on line some time and chat. I will miss my dogs from home but I know they will be well taken care of. As for me, it is time to hit the road. Peace everyone. Live long and huant!


----------



## slightlymad

Stay in touch you are amoung freinds here not to mention a few who have been right where you are. I m sorry about the dogs.
New haunt new challenges new freinds other TV shows.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Dude, sorry to hear that!!!
I guess me, rolling you in latex, wouldn't do any good would it?


----------



## RAXL

That sucks. Good luck man.


----------



## claymud

Sorry to hear that DT. Good luck with what comes next


----------



## krough

Very Sorry to hear that DT. Please stay in touch


----------



## ScareFX

That is sad news DT.  Real sorry buddy. We are here if you need to chat or vent.


----------



## Sinister

Sorry to hear this DT. If anyone can relate what you're going through, it's me. Keep your chin up man, and good luck.


----------



## Zombie-F

Sorry to hear about it DT.  I wish you the best and try to stay in touch, ok?


----------



## DeathTouch

Thank you everyone. it good thing is this divorce is going to be smooth. Well, I hope.


----------



## Brad Green

What can I say that hasn't already been said here, I'm sorry that you have to go through this and I can only hope your situation gets better.


----------



## heresjohnny

Good will come your way D.T.


----------



## Hauntiholik

That sucks DT. You know we're all here for you.


----------



## HalloweenRick

My condolensces DT. Here's hoping for better luck in the future.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Awwwww maaaan...Hey if you need anything, let me know. You got my number. This sucks. Are haunters cursed or what?


----------



## DeathTouch

My sister let me stay at her place till I find my own place. Man is this weird.


----------



## MrsMyers666

DT, I'm sorry to hear about your situation. Like everyone else has been saying we're here for you and hope you'll be around.


----------



## Crazy2ScareU

I would also like to say I'm here for you too,its a hard deal but I know you'll get through it DT!


----------



## Hellrazor

Sorry man. Im a old hand and divorces myself - been through one. I know its tough but so are you. Good luck and dont forget you are among friends here.


----------



## Fangs

Ohhh.... DT... I am sooooo sorry  If you ever need anything, Please let me know... If I can help in any way I surely will...... Please stay in touch..... And stick around here!!!!!  I'll need help with my relay for the MIB :devil:


----------



## Vlad

Hey DT. I'm also sorry to hear of this, and hope the best for you. You'll be okay, just hang in there. Your family here will always love you. And don't give up, haunt wherever you are on the 31st.


----------



## edwood saucer

DT - reflecting everyones sentiments. Lots of time you can find support in the friends you have here. Even the new ones. Keep your chin up.


----------



## writer93

Sorry to hear about this man, but dont let it get you down. Like ES just said, keep your chin up!


----------



## SpectreTTM

Sorry to hear about the divorce. 

I'm not sure if you have thought of this but have you guys thought about counseling?

I wish you luck in what ever the outcome.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Only the best to you in this tough time in your life
Please keep in touch with all of us here at the forum 
When the Pumkin King closes a door,
he opens a window...
and if you happen to fall out,
you'll bounce right back..


----------



## slimy

I can't say anything that hasn't been said already. Sorry man. Divorce sucks. Someone is always on this site, and if you need to chat or vent or whatever, we will listen. 

Good luck


----------



## Death's Door

Hey DT - My prayers are with you. Even though it is a tough thing to go through, I do hope this does go smooth for you. Please stay in touch with us. This place is good therapy.


----------



## otherworldly

I'm really sorry dude. Things will be better, (beyond your imagaination-like-better) for you once you get through this. Lean on your friends, that's what friends are for.


----------



## Spooklights

Sorry to hear it, DT. Please keep in touch with your family here at the Forum. I'm praying for everything to work out for the best for you.


----------



## HibLaGrande

whoa! I'm sorry to hear that man. I hope it all goes smooth, but don't let your gaurd down. My best friend made that mistake and is really getting bent over HARD!!!.


----------



## Bodybagging

damn...................................


----------



## DeathTouch

Just wanted to give you an update. Still living with the sister in the next town over. I thought I found an apt but it seemed to be in not the best places in Aurora, so I think I will pass. LOL. I have another place I am looking at tomorrow.

I also talked to the wife about our situation. Seems she talked to the councilor and she said that a separation of a ½ a year to a year was in order. It seems like a long time, or it could be a blessing. I don’t know if the powers above will bring us back together after going back to counseling or just whined up getting a divorce anyway, but I am willing to go back to the councilor to save anything I can from our marriage. I am not sure when the next meeting is, but will tell you how it goes. I guess we start going separate to these meetings and work our way back.


----------



## Michigal

Wow DT, this really sucks. Let's hope it's only temporary, and things work out for you both. Best of luck, man. Divorce isn't always the answer. Hope the wife realizes that. And like others have said, we're here for you.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*DT I am so sorry to hear about your marriage and I am praying that you and your wife work things out. This has really been a rough year for you already so stay strong!! I hope it helps a little to keep in mind that a lot of people here care about you (I'm one of them) and want things to work out well for you and for you to be happy!!*


----------



## DeathTouch

Thank you. I found a place to live. It is a house close by where I work. I don't think he will let me put up my groundbreakers though. Of course I didn't ask.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I bet he will!


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

Sorry to hear about youyr plight. I hope it works out for the best for both of you. Good luck.


----------



## grim reaper

sorry to hear about your troubles d.t i hope you all the best and haunt on forever good luck


----------



## uncle willie

damn!

know what your going thour,trust me. i lost the dogs also

i get the kid when ever i want ,but not the dogs!

always willing to talk if you need to!


----------



## DeathTouch

Thank you feldjager. I might have to do that.


----------



## uncle willie

yahoo im is


unclewilliemotland


----------



## ghostie

Hang in there bud. It always seems darkest before the dawn. Life has a way of tossing curve balls, but we get through them and we're stronger for it. It won't always be this difficult. Lean on us as part of your support network. My thoughts/prayers are with you too...


----------



## DeathTouch

feldjager said:


> yahoo im is
> 
> unclewilliemotland


Cool, I will have to talk to you on line. mine is lovermonkey Don't ask you thought that up. LOL.


----------



## DeathTouch

This is starting to sound like a soap opera.


----------



## Beepem

dang man.(why do i find out everything so late?)

i hope you get a yard to haunt


----------



## Johnny Thunder

rough situation - wish you well.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, if nothing else....DT is always welcome here, rolled in latex or not! LOL


----------



## DeathTouch

Today I picked up the rest of my stuff. I gave the wife most of my toys even the camera. Tomorrow I move into my new place. I wish I could turn the clock back, I don't want to go any further.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

DT... I am sorry to hear of your separation. Try the counseling. Divorce (if that is what it comes down to) is hard, but in the end you come out a stronger person (at least I did). Remember... this too shall pass. You are in my prayers. We are all here for you.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness

DT, I am so sorry to hear about your marriage. I wish you the best of luck with the next part of your life. You can and will get through this either way, I promise. I went through a divorce years ago, but you will be ok.


----------



## DeathTouch

Can you give me a general date that I will be ok, because right now I feel really bad. Almost like when Sammy got booted from the cubs.


----------



## krypt

10 days


----------



## krypt

i know that 10 days comment was short heres what i do when stressed out ..put on my face shield...find the biggest hammer i can and smash some junk into dust. Clean up the mess after that its a hell of a stress reliver.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Funny, though I think DT needs a little more than that now


----------



## krypt

i was not trying to be funny FE.....or a punching bag or lift some weights or bowling...bowling is fun keeps ya busy also meet new people also


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I would agree with with something physical, though, not breaking things, but the bowling thing sounds fun...I'd be up for that, been sometime...


----------



## krypt

i didnt mean it by breaking your fine china...i just meant "junk" as in stuff in the garbage pile.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is cursing involved? LOL 



Just Kidding Krypt!


----------



## Daughter of Darkness

Sorry, I don't mean to try and blow sunshine up your ...Well, you know. I just feel really bad for you as I have been there and It was really, really hard. My aunt was dying from breast cancer at the same time. One week I was finding out my aunt had 6 weeks to live and the next week I was served with divorce papers by my then- husband's best friend. I truly know what you are going through. I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better, but I know there isn't.I can't speak for other, but I'm thinking that is what alot of the people on here are thinking. Take care of yourself ok.


----------



## BloodyRose

DeathTouch said:


> Can you give me a general date that I will be ok, because right now I feel really bad. Almost like when Sammy got booted from the cubs.


when YOU do everything you think you humanly can to remedy the situation and things still won't work in her eyes, then you'll be ok, because you'll know you've done what you can.

Dr. Morbius and i are here for you DT if you ever need to talk just pick up a phone, i'm good at listening.


----------



## edwood saucer

That's a great way to put it BR....

Keep your chin up DT


----------



## MansionHaunter

DeathTouch said:


> Can you give me a general date that I will be ok, because right now I feel really bad. Almost like when Sammy got booted from the cubs.


DT -

Something that no one ever told me about divorce is that recovery comes in the form of a spiral. It isn't a gradual, linear "getting over it". Instead, it's a cycle of ups and downs that eventually result in getting over it.

I wrote a comment on your blog as anonymous because when I read your last post, it was like reading my own blog from when I first got hit with divorce. I wanted to provide some encouragement to let you know that eventually the pain will end, and additional encouragement to let you know that even if you think you're sinking back into a pit, or feel like it's getting worse, that it's normal to go through many cycles of grief and recovery.

Going to a divorce recovery workshop in my area made a huge difference for me. Working through it, guided by people who understood and could help me know what to expect made it much easier.

Nobody can give you a specific date because everyone's different. But the date will come and you'll be right as rain again.

Seriously: write me if you need to talk.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness

BloodyRose said:


> when YOU do everything you think you humanly can to remedy the situation and things still won't work in her eyes, then you'll be ok, because you'll know you've done what you can.
> 
> This is so true,good words of advice BR. I did everything I could to save my marriage and when it still didn't work, I felt better(eventually) knowing I walked away having done anything and everything I could have to make it work and it still didn't.
> 
> Lots of smart/nice people on this board.


----------



## DeathTouch

Thank you DoD. I only wish I knew where this was leading me. I hate going down dark tunnels which end up where you have never been before. I want to know what happened, what is going to happen, and how do I get out of this movie. This just can't be happening. It just can't. I can't be going thru this. I feel like I am being punished. Like I am a really bad person, and worse one for having to goto seperation and then divorce. I know this isn't suppose to be easy, but I wish someone would turn the light on quick. I can't see where I am going thru all of this. Do I need to just jump to the nearest bar and order a beer and hit on some chick? Do I run my life life I am going to get divorced. Do I stay positive and think that everything is going to be better with me and my wife. I don't know. I just don't know any more.


----------



## Spookkid

Wow, i'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness

DT, I wouldn't suggest the bar thing. I did do that, for about six months I explored what it would be like to be drunk, ALOT-Not a good idea trust me. Taking some strange girl home may just make you feel worse, not sure. You would have to ask some guys about that one. It is like a rollercoaster ride and you just want OFF, but you have to ride it out until it stops. Hang in there.:zombie:


----------



## DeathTouch

After talking to Bloodyrose, I was able to talk one on one with my wife. There are some problems but now when we send emails to each other they end with either Love Sharon or Love Mark. Plus, I think I got a date with my wife next weekend. I will tell you how it goes. Thank you to Bloodyrose and Dr. Morbius. I couldn't of got this far without you. I also bought a book this weekend about Bi-polar. Maybe I understand a little more what is going on without throw a fit about it. Which I think most people would have done in my case.


----------



## BloodyRose

No problem, happy to help =)


----------



## Daughter of Darkness

Good luck. Hope it works out for you


----------



## Hellrazor

Thats awesome DT! Enjoy the evening. My favorite part about meeting someone new is the anticipation of the evening.. the first kiss... you know that feeling... You get to have it again you lucky duck... enjoy it for all its worth. I know its not a "first" but it can feel that way ... if you guys let it. 

Also: who is bi-polar, if you dont mind my asking. My father suffers from it and we have learned to live with it. Its fine once you know the facts. and nobody is any different for it. My brother and spouse have anxiety disorder as well and I sometimes wonder if they were miss diagnosed and it is just mild bi polar - ism. Anyway, its all good when you know what your dealing with. 

OOOOOh Im sooooo excited for you! What ya gonna do for your first date?


----------



## DeathTouch

In case anyone was intertested. My wife is going to allow me back into the house so that we can start to work on ourselfs and our relationship. Hopefully we can get things fixed. We are shooting for feb 1st. Just wanted to give you a heads up.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Glad to hear that! Hooray!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I just read this thread...

I'm so glad to hear that you and your wife are working on things. Good luck!


----------



## Hellrazor

Good Job DT.


----------



## Vlad

Ahhh, now that's good news.


----------



## Beepem

major plot twist! nice...gratz.


----------



## skullboy

DT,I truley hope it works,I understand what you are going thru.Good Luck with it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

DT, I just read this thread and it's nice to know that you and your wife will be giving this another shot. I know it won't be easy and you may feel like walking on eggshells for a while, but hopefully things will work out for the better.


----------



## ScareFX

Excellent news DT. Best of luck on working things out.


----------



## slightlymad

Good luck Dt


----------



## slimy

I'm with the rest of the fold, good luck.


----------



## BooGirl666

Hey DT just wanted to say I hope things work out. I know its possible to make things work. I wish you the best.


----------



## Anachronism

Sorry to hear that DT


----------



## ScareShack

DT, first time reading this. I truly hope everything with yous works out.
Best of luck!


----------



## Sinister

Just be very cautious and don't let your guard down for a second or you might wind back up where you were a few months ago. I hope nothing but the best for you, but be careful, bro.


----------



## pyro

Well that sucks---(no more haunts & doggies) dam dam dam-
sorry guy i know the feeling, but in some crazy way it gets better, time
and getting use to change, it all works out for the best


----------



## Ghostess

I'm with Sinister here... do not let your guard down. I did it and ended up divorced anyway. And whatever you do... DO NOT do what everyone else wants you to do. Do what YOU want to do. I did what everyone else told me to do, and knew it was wrong, and still ended up divorced (with another child cuz I let my guard down!).

BEST of luck to you and your wife.


----------



## DeathTouch

Thank you Ghostess and Sinister. Hopefully I have not turned this into a soap opera, but I did take a stand. The wife said that she really wasn't ready for me to come home yet; what ever that means. So, I took a stand and told her that I wasn't coming home. The funny thing is it really didn't bother her that I told her that I wasn't coming home, so I know I did the right thing. I will report again when I have something that I know is going to stick next time.


----------



## Sinister

That was the smartest move you could have made IMHO. Sometimes, though you may not like doing it, you HAVE to throw out that firm declaration. It's the best way to see how someone really feels. You found out and it's good you found out now as opposed to later. If she says she's not ready for you to come home yet, that means either she is having fun and sowing her wild oats and having you back will put a crimp in that, or she doesn't know what the hell she really wants. I will second your posting that you did the right thing. After so much time has passed, you will eventually find out that you don't want to go back. It happened to me.


----------



## Ghostess

'Tis not a soap opera... there's not anyone being killed, then coming back to life, then getting kidnapped, having a child, then getting killed again, the child disappearing, then the dead rising again, all while having several tumultuous affairs, and the child growing up into a 20 year old over night.

Seriously, you have to both want it to work for it to work. If there's ANY hesitation on either side, then it's not the time for it to happen yet. And you are part of the extremely dysfunctional family here... and we're all here for ya.


----------



## DeathTouch

I know I did the right thing but why do things have to so complicated?

But, I really would like to thank gypsichic. If Zombie was handing out member of the year award, she would get my vote hands down. She has been there during some really rough times. It has been very nice to have someone to talk too, and gypsichic has been there every step of the way, and I thank her from the bottom of my heart. Thank you gypsichic. I hope her life gets turned around, since I know she deserves it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Hang in there DT...


----------



## ScareShack

DT, sounds like ur really doing the right thing, like si said, hang in there bro!


----------

